

Ask HN: Would you pay 1 cent/tweet?  How about 1/10th a cent? - _pius

Inspired by this tweet (and subsequent ones from @novaspivack):<p>http://twitter.com/novaspivack/status/24568666973
======
tjr
Making all users pay for each tweet might be a bad move, but perhaps something
like, pay $X/month if you go over Y tweets would work better. I suspect that
many of the heavy users of the service wouldn't object to that, since they
already must be getting some sort of value from it to be using it heavily.

------
adelevie
Pay per tweet. Get a cut of all retweets.

